# Feuersnot recordings



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I have to play Strauss' Love Scene from Feuersnot. Any ideas for a recording to listen to?
This isn't one that rolls up too often and I can hardly consider myself familiar with it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Couac Addict said:


> I have to play Strauss' Love Scene from Feuersnot.


Have you got the custome already?

HOPE I HELPED


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There's only one studio recording of Strauss's second opera , and it's excellent. I don't recall
the label , but the conductor is Heinz Fricke , formerly of the Washington national opera with the Munich radio
orchestra (not the same as the Bavarian RSO, amd the leading singers include Julia Varady and Bernd
Weikl .
I haven't heard the live recording from the Bavarian State opera conducted by Rudolf Kempe,
but of course it couldn't have the excellent digital sound of the other one . I like this opera very much,
and it should be better known. Just a few weeks ago, Leon Botstein and the American symphony
gave a concert performance in New York .


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

superhorn said:


> There's only one studio recording of Strauss's second opera , and it's excellent. I don't recall
> the label , but the conductor is Heinz Fricke , formerly of the Washington national opera with the Munich radio
> orchestra (not the same as the Bavarian RSO, amd the leading singers include Julia Varady and Bernd
> Weikl .
> ...


Thanks. I'll check it out today.
Maybe it's in vogue again. Anyway, we're doing it at the end of the week so move over Botstein


----------

